# kit section construction and compatability?



## jskeen (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok I'm thinking about moving up from the baron/sedona, jr series, and flattop and euro size fp's to the larger nib sizes.  Now in my experience so far all the smaller size nibs/sections/feeds are interchangeable with each other and with the replacement sections that csusa used to sell.  The only exception to this was that all of the higher end kits and replacement sections were metal, with a separate threaded plastic housing that held the feed and nib via a flat spot to keep them from turning.  The lower end kits were a single piece plastic housing that the feed and nib just slid into.  So far so good.  

Now I am wondering how similar the larger size sections and sub components are.  I am already know that the FS Gent and Statesmen parts are of the metal with threaded insert variety, and all parts interchange.  How about the imperial/lotus/emperor?  I recently got an El Grande from woodcraft, and it had what looked to be the same size nib, but the rest of the section was all plastic, and it definately did not interchange with the Gent/Statesman sections (although I assume the nib and possibly feed would).  Question one, are all the el grande/churchill/cambridge sections all plastic?  I know about the big flap over the threaded plastic coupler breaking, but are all the sections for these kits one piece plastic?  Is there any difference between the berea kits they sell directly or through the other resellers vs the woodcraft kits?  What other kits use similar sections and or nibs?   

Is an all plastic section necessarily a bad thing?   On the small size kits the all plastic sections are definately a step down in quality from the plated or enameled ones.  Is that necessarily true for the larger ones?  

Thanks for any and all info  

James


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 5, 2010)

You should be able to exchange Gent, Statesmen,Imperial, Lotus, Emperor front sections in and out. I also believe all use the same screw in large nib housing/feed/nib. The Magestic front section is interchangalbe with the CSU large pens, but the nib unit is completely different.

I know some of the large scale Berea kits like Churchill/El Grande and other interchange front sections as well. Again these have a different housing/feed system, but nibs are interchangable.

It is always an experiment in progress


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 5, 2010)

For the most part, the better components include either a 5mm or a 6mm nib. The size indicates the diameter of the feed that the nib is designed to fit. With that in mind, the Baron, Sedona and the Juniors from both PSI and CS USA will all take a 5mm nib.  They will not (necessarily) take the same feed or section.  The El Grande series, Churchill series, and the full sized components from PSI and CS USA will all accept a 6mm nib.  Again, they will not necessarily take the same feed or section.

A plastic section will almost always be looked down on.  Preferences generally are to have the section made of the same material as the barrel or to use ebonite for the section. There is some concern that the "pot metal" underneath a metal plated section could become corroded from ink vapors.  I don't have the experience to tell you if this is true or not.

Berea resellers do select different options which can result in different quality for what is aesthetically the same kit.


----------

